# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  | أشوفكم على خير |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..



المنتدى الآن فاضي وما فيه حدا ، وبالنسبة الي هاي افضل فرصة لأسلّم عليكم قبل سفري ، لإني ما بحب لحظات الوداع ..

بحب احكيلكم جميعاُ اني تعلمت منكم كتير اشياء ، بتشكركم على كل اشي ،  بتشكركم على صداقتكم الرائعة .. وبدي هالمجتمع الصغير يضل متماسك هيك ويضل  يكبر على الدوام.
بتمنالكم جميعا التوفيق .. والتجاح .. والرقي .. بتمنالكم السعادة دائما ..

بحبكم كلكم .. وبتمنى من اي عضو زعلان مني او مآخد علي لسبب ما انو يسامحني  ، وبعتذر للجميع عن اي خطأ بدر مني ، وصدقوني من لما دخلت هالمنتدى ما  تعمدت أأذي اي عضو سواءا بالكلام او بالأفعال او بالتلميح ، وان صار اي شيء  عن دون قصد فما انسانيه إلا الشيطان ، بعتذر منكم كلم ,,

ارجو المسامحة يا اخواني ..
قلعتي ابدية .. عاشق الحصن .. بياض الثلج .. زمردة
ربما صار بيناتنا احتكاكات بيوم من الأيام .. وبعضكم زعلان مني وما بعرف ليش ، بدي تسامحوني ..

ديروا بالكم على حالكم : عزيزي واخوي حسان القضاة اعز صديق الي ، اختي الرائعة مها .. اختي العزيزة هديل ..

وايضا .. زيد ابولبدة ، زيد مراد ، عبدالله الشرفا  ، محمد حورية ، معاذ ملحم ، نهاية ، زمردة ، وشذى البنفسج عزيزتي الغالية  اللي عرفتني على المنتدى ..
واكيد ما بنسى الاصدقاء: دموع الورد ، سنفورة ،  قلعتي ابدية ، ريم الريم ، بنت الشديفات ، دموع الغصون ، وردة السعادة ، آل  قسامية الغائبون ، آلجوري ، الاخوات الجزائريات ، العالي عالي ، رند ، وكل  الاعضاء الكرام اللي ربما ما بقدر احصيهم بهالمساحة وبعتذر لكل واحد ما  انذكر اسمه لكن هدول اللي بستحضرهم حاليا ..

عندي طلب من الاخوة الاعضاء .. المنتدى امانة برقبتكم .. وخصوصا المنتدى  العام ، ومنتدى فلسطين ، ربما كانوا من أكثر المنتديات اللي سعيت جاهدا  لإحيائها وذلك لأهميتها .. بدي تكملوا المسيرة وبكون سعيد لو تابعتوا ما  وصلت انا اله ..
فيه عدّة مواضيع ما تمكنت من اكمالها بسبب انشغالي متل "عضو تحت المجهر" .. "حكايا صبايا" .. "اخبار بيت المقدس" .. "تغطيات الثورات"  وغيرها كتير ، وانا معطي ضوء اخضر لأي عضو بحب يتابع عني والموافقة التامة  بحق التصرف كما يشاء بهالمواضيع .. وله جزيل الشكر ايضا ..

ما تنسوا القدس .. خلوها حاضرة بكل مواضيكم  ونقاشاتكم ، وما تنسوا منتدى المناسبات ، منتدى المناسبات تخرجت منه مئات  الصداقات ، ايضا ما تبخلوا على المنتدى بمقال جميل قرأتوه ، او برنامج  استخدمتوه ، او خبر شفتوه ، فما اجمل من انه الانسان يشوف حدا غيره استفاد  من شيء وضعه بين ايديهم .. عملية النقل ما بتستغرق دقيقتين ، وبتثري  المنتدى بكل جديد .. ايضا كُتّاب المنتدى ما يبخلوا على المنتدى بكتاباتهم  المدهشة وخواطرهم المذهلة ، ومنتدانا مليء بالأقلام الرائعة .. وهاد بحد  ذاته فخر الي وللأعضاء وللمنتدى كله ..

اخيرا .. كنت سعيد جدا بكل مراحل التطور اللي  شهدها المنتدى خلال فترة تواجدي فيه .. كل الشكر الكم جميعا والشكر الخاص  طبعا لحسان ، فلولاكم ما وصل المنتدى الى ما وصل اليه ..

ع فكرة انا مروح بشهر 9 مشان العرس تبعي ،  والكل معزوم ان شاء الله شباب وبنات وبتشرف فيكم .. حتى ذلك الحين أستودعكم  السلامة ولكم من قلبي أطيب المنى ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]انا طالع على المطار .. اذكروني بالخير ..

مع السلامة [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يا محمود والله يوفقك بحياتك و يعطيك على قد نيتك
و احنا هون رح نكون بإنتظارك

----------


## &روان&

ت*روح وترجع بالسلامة
والله يوفقك بحياتك
تحياتي*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*[align=center]لأنني دوماً أفِي بوعودي...
كُنتُ قد وَعَدْتك بشيئين يوماً وقبل رحيلك...
أو رحيلي أنا...
قصيدة  "أقصى"
 و 
قصيدة "لمنتدى الحصن"...

كُتِبَت كِلْتا القصيدتين في حينِه...
لكنني لم أمتلِك الوقت لانتشالِها من بين أشلاء ذاكرتي المبعثرة...
للبحث عنها..
لِطباعتها وبَعْثِها...
وها أنت ترحل..
مع الرِّيـــــح...
وأسرع...
تغيــــب...
.
لكنَّني...
سأرسل لك القصائد مع أوَّلِ شتاءٍ قادِم...
إن كان في العُمْر بَقِيَّة...
دُمْتَ بِخير...
قلعتي أبدية...
~
همزة الوَصل لقلعتي أنت فقط من يعرِف دربها...[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محمود لا طول ولا رح اقبل بفكرة انه مش رح ارجع اشوفك  هون توصل ع الامارات بالسلامة  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تروح وترجع بالسلامة ما بننكر انه الك بصمة هون ما بتزحزح ابدا

"لو كان الدمع يرجع الي راح لبكيت دهر بحاله"

في صداقات بدوم وذكريات ما بتنتسى امبارح حاولت تكون متواجد اكثر من الازم هون لحتى تترك اي اثر قريب الك

هدوء >> يمكن في يوم من الايام عتبت عليك او زعلت بس برغم كل شيء بظل في اشي اسموو عشرة مودة واخوة وصداقة وعضو بآخي عضو

الله يفرح اهلك فيك وتوصل بـ السلامة انا متأكدة انك ما رح اطول لانك ما بتتحمل غيابنا

والمنتدى بأمانتي اذا ما جد جديد :upset8:



لن أقول وداعا >> بل الى اللقاء
اختك "زمُردة"  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## mylife079

كل امنيات التوفيق اخوي محمود

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

انشالله بالسلامه الف مبروك سلف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تروح وترجع بالسلامه والله يوفقك محمود
وكلنا بإنتظارك ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هدوء عاصف* 
*قد تجبرنا الظروف على البعد ولكن حتماً الأرواح تلتقي رغم المسافات* 
*أتمنى لكَ التوفيق والسعادة* 
*وحتماً سوف تعود إلى هذا الصرح فسحب الأشواق سوف ترسي بك هنا يوما ً ما* 
*ان شاء الله بتروح وبترجع بالسلامة* 
*لكن رغم غيابك المؤقت فروحك تبقى تحلق هنا وهناك وبصمات إبداعك و إنجازاتك تبقى منارة تشع النور للجميع*

----------


## (dodo)

بالتوفيق يا رب وتروح وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمود أخوي تروح وترجع بسلامة ودير بالك على حالك وحنا بإنتظارك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشالله تروح وترجع بالسلامة محمود وانشالله تحقق كل الي بتطمح اله

عنجد انا تفأجات بالخبر بمجرد دخولي المنتدى ، يعني انت استغليت فترة غيابي عن المنتدى وابتعدت عنا رح نشتاقلك يا محمود وجودك في المنتدى كان وما زال له صدى ( طبعا انا بمزح لا تزعل مني )

رح اشتاق للنقاش معك والحوار الحار 

الله يوفقك ويسعدك وافينا بكل جديدك ورح ننتظر عودتك على احر من الجمر فالمنتدى لايحلو الا بك يا هدوء

----------


## حسان القضاة

اخي وصديقي محمود ..تعجز حروفي ان تجتمع في كلمة ..دخلت هنا عشرات المرات وكنت اخرج دون رد حقا لا اعرف ماذا اكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للحصن باختصار 3 مراحل رئيسة ونقلات نوعية منذ انطلاقة كان اجملها وجودك ..اجمع الجميع على حبك هنا ...اخا وصديقا وعزوه هكذا انت للجميع ...كم سهرت وكم كتبت وكم ابدعت ...وكم غيرت فينا بافكارك وكتاباتك ووجودك..كم استفدنا وتعلمنا وضحكنا معك ..كنت دائما الاقرب ...

اتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك الجديد ..وسنشتاقك حقا ..وننتظر عودتك قريبا...لا تتاخر علينا
وترجعلنا بالسلامة ..

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

تروح وترجع بالسلامة وانت من اكثر الاشخاص اللي انا بحترمهم وما زلت واتمنى لك التوفيق 
كن مع الله ليكون معك 
مع السلامة

----------


## شمعة امل

*تروح وترجع بالسلامه يا رب*
*الله يوفقــــــــــــــــك*

----------


## أيمن تميم

ترجعلنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله يا محمود

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالتوفيق با أخوي محمود ان شاء الله ترجعلنا بالسلامة 

وهينا بنستاك يا طيب لا اطول الغيبه

----------

